# MYSQL Abfrage mit Select in der Like-Abfrage



## TSchreiber (10. April 2005)

Zunächst sorry für den Titel, aber ich weiss nicht wie ich mein Problem genau beschreiben kann.

Seit einigen Stunden suche ich nach einer Lösung, um in einer Abfrage mit LIKE das Ergebnis einer anderen Abfrage zu verweden.

Beispiel :
SELECT name FROM tabelle1 WHERE bemerkung LIKE '%(SELECT benutzer FROM tabelle1 WHERE status = '123')---%'

gibt es da eine Lösung ?
Bei meinen Versuchen konnte ich zwar das LIKE (SELECT.......) verwenden, aber ich bekomme es nicht hin das ich dem Ergebnis noch die drei --- hinzufüge 

ich hoffe das hat jemand verstanden und womöglich auch noch eine Lösung


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. April 2005)

Hallo!

Schon mal mit concat(....) versucht?

```
mysql> select concat('a','b');
+-----------------+
| concat('a','b') |
+-----------------+
| ab              |
+-----------------+
1 row in set (0.00 sec)
```

Gruß Tom


----------

